# Has anyone read about this???



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone read about this?????

I started reading it on another forum and can't believe what happened. Really!! Watch out dairy owners - and all of us.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...473478-death-bureaucracy-end-morningland.html

"People involved in all aspects of food production, be it growing, processing or distributing, should read through all the documentation [found on this blog - Hen] and understand that Morningland's saga is the model for all independent food production under the FDA's new Food Safety Modernization Act. Critical to this destruction are "science-based standards" as opposed to scientifically accurate controls and concerns. The Global Food Safety Initiative combined with "Good Agricultural Practices" and the "Guide to Good Farming" will ensure that an inability to feed the population will occur. Morningland Dairy is an early casualty of these "science based standards". "


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

and this is the reason why my dream of making and selling cheese is never going to happen---
its TOTAL BS-absolutly criminal-ticks me off so bad I am shaking-
What is the FDA doing? Scared that little cheese producers are going to squeeze Kraft out? who is heading the improper closing of small businnes and siezure of foods? It is happening with milk eggs honey meat cheese-
Let the consumer decide what they want to eat for crying out loud-I am tired of being told by the state what i can and cannot have and do -

Ok tirade done--sorry 
GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

ditto on that mnblonde! WAY TOO POLITICAL! Watch the documantires on our food chain. A lot of those people are on the FDA's board!!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

..so sad  My heart aches for these people.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Let the consumer decide what they want to eat for crying out loud<<<
There you have it. Sounds so simple. If I want to risk it; that should be my right!

Another nail in our proverbial coffins folks. I am old and have been squeezed tighter and tighter every decade of my life. I cry when I feed excess milk to the chickens because I cannot sell it.
The FDA readily approves food-like substances but continually strikes out against anything natural. I mean, if we all ate nothing but chemical food substitutes; nobody would ever get salmonella. Cancer maybe, but no tummy aches.

(I took a psychology class a few years back. One assignment was to critique articles in Psychology Today. One that I found told how they convinced people to buy processed food through advertising. The campaign was all about how much *safer* processed food is than what you prepare yourself. Even hinted that you could be poisening your family. That campaign was from the 1920's. Yeah, they have been trying to destroy us for a long time.)
I raised my children in the 70's and 80's. In the 70's homemade babyfood made a huge comeback. I got letters from both Gerber and Beachnut. Gerber said that I could take 15 lengthy steps to make healthy food for my children. Or, I could just "trust Gerber". I was also told that if I put only a modest value on my time; the store bought stuff was actually cheaper.
(Of course, the only reason I was doing this was to save money. Not to give my babies good, fresh food.)

Beachnut went even further. They did accuse me of poisening my baby and sited two cases of babies dying from homemade carrot juice. When the facts were revealed; they were forced to print a retraction.
Headlines read, "Beachnut tries to scare parents out of making babyfood; Gerber just tires them out."

Yes, those conglomerates ARE afraid of losing a very small percentage of their potential business. They want it ALL!!!!!!!

Okay, the old Hippie is done ranting. 
Nope, one more thing. Not one of my children or grandchildren has ever gotten sick from any food I have given them. That includes raw goat milk. We have been growing our own food for many many years. The only food poisening I have ever had came from restaurants. (I do get sick from MSG, chemical sweeteners, preservatives...........................)


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Same bureaucratic socialists that are right now trying everything they can to destroy the second amendment.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is all about power and money.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I was lucky last summer to sell most of my excess milk as pet food! (It was all pasteurized, chilled etc. better than most cow milk!) 
But, it was only to friends, not advertised!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone! I want goat meat but I don't want to slaughter and clean. I'd love to be able to buy it from someone already packaged but because.of laws I cant


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Sadly our government was created when the masses where far away from each other, uneducated, etc. Yesterdays government just doesn't suit the educated population that we have today.

There used to be a time when the government NEEDED to tell us what what is healthy. I think that there is STILL a place for that. Every time I see a mother buy her child a candy bar instead of fruit I know that education is needed. Just because WE are educated doesn't mean that everyone is. We live in a very very poor city. Over 90% of the children are on free/reduced lunches. My daughter is FLOORED to find out that most kids don't know the difference between fruits and veggies. They don't know what is healthy and what is not.

My daughter is sad when she sees kids making choices to eat more sweet rolls and canned pineapple rather than the fresh fruits and veg that is offered at school. The school offers good choices, but the kids just don't know how to make them. That starts at home. I wish we could take all the money that the government spends on prosecuting small farms and put that into education. THAT would make a real difference.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh,my heart aches for those folks! And the thing that really gets you...they were peaceful about it....such a terrible world we live in now. :mecry:


----------



## ldherd (Feb 1, 2013)

Morningland and several other small cheese makers were not even allowed to have the cheese tested or see proof of illness caused by their products. Remind people that at one time cows milk was a number one killer, but only because of factory dairies feeding byproducts from beer & other processes. The milk came out blue and they added chalk to make it look white. Borax was added to both dairy & meat products to hide spoilage. Those same companies that poisoned the nation at one time are now buying the FDA to take over all production once again. These scummy companies just change names over the last couple centuries, but they still want all the power & money.
Gift your stuff to others and they can gift their stuff to you. Wrap it up in pretty paper, it's just gifts. . Don't let factory farms(poisoners) take our country.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was reading through all the articles on it and I just couldn't believe that they had their facilities tested all showed up negative, but they weren't allowed to test their own cheese product to prove it wasn't infected. Instead the FDA just let it sit there under federal confinement for two years at the farm owners expense of course until they were required to throw it all away. And to top it off the court wouldn't even listen to them or allow them to enter the tests results for their farm showing it was negative for all bacteria testing. Just unreal and my heart breaks for them.

If I had found out about this a lot sooner, I would have suggested instead of going through all the court rigamarol, to close shop and then reopen under a new company name - that's how the big boys do it.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I cant even think about this anymore-but I will-The FDA and Monsanto make me so upset and angry I get stomach aches---My BF says I would make a good Alaskan! 
The crap thing is that you follow the rules and do everything the ask and they still can destroy you for no reason-Do you know what Monsanto has done to farmer who want to keep their own seed? what they have done to the cotton farmers in India? it is non ending....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It's politics big corporations lining the pockets of those in charge. They are trying to make it impossible for the small farmer to sell anything to anyone. We have decided for that reason to raise only enough for our family, and sell excess 'live' animals. It's really sad because there are people not able to raise/grow their own food and depend on things like farmers markets. This has been going on for at least 5yrs but it now getting more publicity. There are several anti Monsanto groups, and you can see the data, as well as the farmers who have been sued for corn growing practice that simply was due to wind pollination. 
It is horrible but us small farmers will never have the funds to fight big corporations on the federal level.


----------

